# ????????



## szathmarig (Dec 24, 2017)

?????????
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Vintag...322627?hash=item441339ab43:g:fhgAAOSw6GJZ-bgX


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 24, 2017)

Columbia/westfield. I think.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Saw this one at MLC a couple of years ago--rough Phantom. Damned near bought the bike just because of the cool badge. V/r Shawn


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 24, 2017)

.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2017)

I highly doubt that's a Schwinn badge. Many retailers rebadged bikes they sold with their own badge.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2017)

I believe it is a hardware store badge and likely could have been on any number of bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 24, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Columbia/westfield. I think.






szathmarig said:


> So it's a Schwinn.
> Thanks Freqman1






GTs58 said:


> I highly doubt that's a Schwinn badge. Many retailers rebadged bikes they sold with their own badge.






Freqman1 said:


> I believe it is a hardware store badge and likely could have been on any number of bikes. V/r Shawn





See post # 2

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/columbia.26011/


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> See post # 2
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/columbia.26011/


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> See post # 2
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/columbia.26011/




It is interesting to note that the badge for the Westfield bikes has the screw holes at the side whereas the Schwinn badge is at top and bottom @barnyguey . Obviously they sold both Westfield and Schwinn products. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 9, 2018)

They were the first Harley dealer in that area. I've seen pictures of Harley executives with the owner of the shop. They sold many different brands of bikes including Schwinn as you can see in the pictures above. Dealers also installed their badges on used bicycles they got in, so you may see the badge on anything. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 9, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> See post # 2
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/columbia.26011/



Famous Harley Davidson dealership. The first and oldest dealership in the area. Here's another version of the badge with the name of the shop on it. If you will notice, this badge has holes horizontal and vertical. That way you could put it on Schwinn or Westfield etc.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 9, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> It is interesting to note that the badge for the Westfield bikes has the screw holes at the side whereas the Schwinn badge is at top and bottom @barnyguey . Obviously they sold both Westfield and Schwinn products. V/r Shawn



I've seen lots of Schwinn bikes with horizontal screw holes. Guaranty, Ben Hur, Schenley etc. They of course were not Schwinn badges per say. Barry


----------

